# Betta and Otocinclus?



## Richmondc (Jul 31, 2013)

Alright well peoples been telling me to take out my Otocinclus out of the 1 gallon tank with my betta. I know it's small and everything but I'm not sure if my betta actually likes it? I took out the Otocinclus and my betta seemed like he got sad. Before he was swimming around and everything and when I took him out he just floats in the bowl now? Yes he flares at the Otocinclus but he does not attack it? Should i put the Otocinclus back in?


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Not unless you plan on getting a bigger tank. The ammonia produced from the two fish will build up to fast and it will slowly kill both of them. The betta will get over not having a tank mate. And like I said yesterday having that oto by himself with out a school will stress him out constantly.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

In a 1 gallon bowl your oto is most likely going to die from poor water quality or starve to death. Otocinclus need to graze almost constantly and I had a pair that almost completely cleared a 30 gallon tank of algae in only a matter of days. 

Otocinclus are quite sensitive fish and by the sound of your set-up I do not think it is going to live very long at all.


----------



## Richmondc (Jul 31, 2013)

LizbethDawn said:


> Not unless you plan on getting a bigger tank. The ammonia produced from the two fish will build up to fast and it will slowly kill both of them. The betta will get over not having a tank mate. And like I said yesterday having that oto by himself with out a school will stress him out constantly.


Alright so here's what I'm going to do. I'm going to take the Otto out, buy 4 more, out them in my 100 gallon tank with the other fishes, and leave the betta in the 1 gallon? My betta won't be stressed out to the point he'll die if I take out the Otto??


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

In a 100 gallon you could get a ton of otos if you like them I have a school of 10 in my 50. He was only in there for one day. Lack of hiding spaces and a heater is more likely to stress out your betta than the oto being gone.


----------

